# My First Mod - 1542 Sea Ark (Update 9/23 Pics)



## HRalston (Nov 3, 2012)

I've been following this forum for a while but now its time to build one for myself. I have really appreciated viewing everyone's work and plan on taking many ideas from others here!

This boat is a 1542 Sea Ark that originally belonged to my Grandfather. It is all welded and solid as a rock- he used it for fishing and crabbing in the creeks/inlets of coastal SC. 1994 Sea Ark hull with a 2001 Johnson 15 outboard.

I'm planning on doing a complete modification but I've decided that I will just paint it for now and use it the way it is for duck season and get a feel for what I really want to do with it. I know I want absolutely no carpet. I will use this boat for duck hunting and fishing and only in rivers and small lakes- we have a Pioneer Venture for larger waters. I am considering whether or not to cut all or part of the middle bench out and building a slightly elevated deck back from the bow deck with removable seats. I also want to add an aluminum floor with a nice covering.

Up to this point I've gotten it stripped down and primed. I've decided to use a Rustoleum textured paint. Pictures to follow shortly.

Would love to hear some ideas and/or recommendations. Looking forward to the possibilities!


----------



## HRalston (Nov 3, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8470/8149526739_20dbf729e6.jpg


----------



## HRalston (Nov 3, 2012)

Trying to figure out how to post pictures into the thread but here are the links in the meantime:

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8324/8149528579_acff73e16f.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8050/8149517959_009c645cb7.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8470/8149552886_f72ed3c3d8.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8052/8149548878_e2569aea59.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8332/8149547486_330101c6e9.jpg


----------



## Scout27 (Nov 3, 2012)

Keep going, always interested to see what everyone ends up doing with their rigs. I just picked up a 94 1448 Duracraft with a 2001 15 Johnson. Have not had a chance to start it yet, but once i have the time, I'm anxious to see how it runs. I brought it home, washed it out, pulled it in the garage and then went in for surgery that will have me down for a few weeks.

The rig belonged to an elderly man (kept inside until the last two years), passed on to his grandson who parked it outside and didn't use it for the 2 years.

I can't find an owner's manual on-line anywhere. i know this a lot to ask, but do you have the ability to copy yours, save it as a PDF and email it to me? Again, not trying to trouble you, just asking. Thanks.


----------



## HRalston (Nov 5, 2012)

Scout- No problem I will work on getting it copied for you. Thanks for checking out my thread!


----------



## Scout27 (Nov 5, 2012)

That's awesome! I really appreciate you taking the time. Email address is [email protected]

I'll be checking in on the thread.


----------



## HRalston (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok it's been a while since I've updated this thread but I have done a good bit of work on the boat. I am in the process of getting some pictures uploaded now. Stay tuned.


----------



## HRalston (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is what it looked like the day I picked it up.


----------



## HRalston (Mar 10, 2013)

More shots


----------



## HRalston (Mar 10, 2013)

First thing was to get it stripped and primed:


----------



## HRalston (Mar 10, 2013)

Pics


----------



## HRalston (Mar 10, 2013)

Few action shots here.


----------



## HRalston (Mar 10, 2013)

I got the camo pain done and used it like this for the rest of duck season.


----------



## HRalston (Mar 10, 2013)

After duck season I got back to work. I am still not finished but here is my progress to this point. I fabbed up the floor and front panel using 3/4" ply wood and coated all the wood with spar urethane. Floor panels were then painted and I am in the process of laying the Hydro Turf now. Really looking forward to this turf, it was lighter and thinner than I expected but still has a sturdy feel and provides some cushion. 

The front panel will have a 11"x15" tempress hatch for a little storage compartment. I also have a 12v outlet for a spot light or phone charger on that panel.

Next major task is cutting an electronics compartment into the rear bench. I plan on having enough storage space for 2 batteries, an on-board charger and all my wiring, fuses, etc. I will have a switch box facing forward in the rear panel.

Stay tuned for more updates!


----------



## RStewart (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice boat. That is what I want for my next project. Good job.


----------



## HRalston (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Stew... It has been coming a long a little slower than I expected but I really want to get it done right. And we all know its tough not being able to use it and work on it at the same time!

I am debating whether to put my electronics compartment in the center bench like Gilhunter did - I would still have to cut into the rear bench to create a storage compartment to replace what I would lose in the middle bench. I am a little concerned that putting the batteries, etc. in the rear bench will create a weight problem for me. 

This will be exacerbated when I upgrade to a 25 HP outboard (I have been searching CL - please let me know if anyone on here has a late model 25 HP that they want to sell/trade) and obviously i need to get this figured out before securing the flooring. I will take a test ride before I do anything and see how the boat sits in the water with the new flooring.

Any ideas would certainly be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## HRalston (Mar 22, 2013)

Looking into bilge pumps now. Anyone have any strong feelings on brands?

Thanks


----------



## 23mako (Mar 22, 2013)

I got a tsunami 500 gph bilge that has not given me any trouble. Pretty good value in my opinion


----------



## Scott1298 (Mar 23, 2013)

"I am debating whether to put my electronics compartment in the center bench like Gilhunter did - I would still have to cut into the rear bench to create a storage compartment to replace what I would lose in the middle bench. I am a little concerned that putting the batteries, etc. in the rear bench will create a weight problem for me." 



I did exactly what you are talking about (including adding a rear storage compartment & copy Gilhunter :roll: ), and it really balances out the boat.


----------



## HRalston (Apr 5, 2013)

Scott1298 said:


> "I am debating whether to put my electronics compartment in the center bench like Gilhunter did - I would still have to cut into the rear bench to create a storage compartment to replace what I would lose in the middle bench. I am a little concerned that putting the batteries, etc. in the rear bench will create a weight problem for me."
> 
> 
> 
> I did exactly what you are talking about (including adding a rear storage compartment & copy Gilhunter :roll: ), and it really balances out the boat.



Thanks Scott- this is the direction I've decided to go. I finally got all the materials I need to finish ordered this week so hopefully it won't be too much longer. 

Had a bit of a dilemma over whether or not to use one of the Tempress drop-in storage compartments, but I think I have decided against it because I will have considerably more storage room without it and it doesn't matter to me if it is 100% water tight- If it can't get wet, it shouldn't be on this boat...


----------



## HRalston (Apr 5, 2013)

Has anyone ever had any experience with these interior lights?

https://www.wholesalemarine.com/p/T-H-LED-51816-DP/TH+Marine+LED+Companion+Way+Lights.html

I like the size and they seem to be what I wanted so I went ahead and ordered a pair. I want something that is just enough light to see around the boat while loading and unloading or sitting and waiting for the sun to come up on those cold winter mornings.


----------



## HRalston (Jul 28, 2013)

Lot of work done on the boat the past two weeks. It is 99% complete now and I am ready to get some use out of it. Still looking to upgrade to a 25 HP motor.

Modifications:


-New floors with Hydro Turf
-Front storage compartment with Tempress hatch
-(2) 12V outlets (front and center bench)
-Deck lighting forward and aft of the center bench
-Font and rear nav lights
-5-switch electronic control panel w/ 12V outlet
-750 GPH bilge pump
-Cabela's rear bench seat
-Full camo paint


----------



## HRalston (Jul 28, 2013)

More pics


----------



## DrNip (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice! I'm loving the soft camo job you put on that. How tall are the sides on the boat?


----------



## HRalston (Jul 29, 2013)

DrNip said:


> Very nice! I'm loving the soft camo job you put on that. How tall are the sides on the boat?



Thanks DrNip, Not sure exactly how tall they are I'll measure them when I get the chance.

I was inspired by everyone on this forum to remake a jon boat that has been in my family for years and I am very happy about it!


----------



## 2050z (Jul 30, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## HRalston (Jul 30, 2013)

2050z said:


> Great job!



Thanks! I'll get some more action shots on the water this weekend.


----------



## Badbagger (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice to see another Sea Ark project. I just finished my 1872 not long ago. Great job =D>


----------



## HRalston (Aug 1, 2013)

Badbagger said:


> Nice to see another Sea Ark project. I just finished my 1872 not long ago. Great job =D>



Thanks Badger, I have watched yours and Dave's very closely over the last several months. Great job on Knot Right!


----------



## HRalston (Aug 5, 2013)

Spent a little time on the river this weekend.

These LED interior lights provide more light than I thought they would- I think I'm really going to like having those.


----------



## HRalston (Aug 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323991#p323991 said:


> DrNip » 28 Jul 2013, 21:34[/url]"]Very nice! I'm loving the soft camo job you put on that. How tall are the sides on the boat?



The sides are 22 inches at their tallest point.


----------



## HRalston (Sep 23, 2013)

I have used this boat a good amount since I finished it and finally found a motor for it. 2004 25 HP Nissan- soon to be 30 HP after a few simple modifications. 

The added weight and power make it a totally different ride and I'm very pleased with it.

Here are some pictures from recent trips.


----------



## HRalston (Sep 23, 2013)

New motor with stainless steel prop.


----------



## RStewart (Dec 31, 2013)

What kind of speeds are you getting with that 25? I bet it moves pretty good.


----------



## HRalston (Jan 1, 2014)

The Nissan/Tohatsu 25hp and 30hp models are built on the same block and most parts are the same except the 25 has a restrictive gasket for fuel flow entering the carburetor. So by swapping out a gasket in the carb and adjusting the timing wheel you can get a little more horsepower but it kills the fuel at WOT, especially compared to my 15hp.

WOT I can get right at 30 mph with a pretty light load. Thanks for looking!


----------



## HRalston (Jan 1, 2014)

I also ordered a new aluminum prop for it. The stainless one that came with the motor is a little bent and it vibrates the motor so I will use it as a backup. I debated whether to go stainless or aluminum and I think for my purposes the aluminum works.

Solas Amita 3 10"x11"


----------

